# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Toys R Us/Babies R Us and Dicks Sporting Goods

## Easy180

Pretty valid source saying that these two will go in as soon as the developer can get the homeowners in the neighborhood behind Best Buy to agree on a price

----------


## Thunder

Uhhhh, they are trying to force people out of their homes?  That is really pathetic. Plenty of other land to build on.

----------


## Dustin

Dicks sporting goods??  Thats pretty AWESOME!

----------


## Soonerman

Yes it is diggyba.

----------


## Jesseda

WOW 4 years ago we looked in that neighborhood that is now behind jcpennys and best buy, im glad we decided not to buy a home over there, if they are clearing people out!!! Wow crazy..

----------


## flintysooner

> Uhhhh, they are trying to force people out of their homes?  That is really pathetic. Plenty of other land to build on.


No one will be "forced out."  They might be bought out at a premium price.  

It is hard to imagine that a property owner would sell at less than replacement value.  That's at least $4 per sf for land alone.   Then you have to do the demolition and redevelop into a commercially usable tract.  None of that is inexpensive.   

Then why would retailers like Dick's or Toys want to be located in the middle of a mile that's nearly inaccessible?  I suppose if 34th Street in Moore had an entrance and exit to I-35 it might make more sense.  Or even if there were an overpass for 34th it might help some.  But that seems years into the future if ever.   

It's not like there isn't other land available in various places.  

Although one does have to respect the Academy people who have secured locations.  They've really made it difficult for someone like Dick's to enter the market it seems.

----------


## Thunder

> WOW 4 years ago we looked in that neighborhood that is now behind jcpennys and best buy, im glad we decided not to buy a home over there, if they are clearing people out!!! Wow crazy..


On that thought, if you did buy a house, you could demand for a higher price way more than what you paid for.  And if the house is not paid off, you can demand them to pay off that loan and demand for higher price. Then you have more than enough to build a dream home.

----------


## Jesseda

the city of moore on channel 20 said that a well know erstaurant is going in between jackinthebox and chilis, they said hopefully by the end ofthis year, does anyone know what it will be?

----------


## rcjunkie

> the city of moore on channel 20 said that a well know erstaurant is going in between jackinthebox and chilis, they said hopefully by the end ofthis year, does anyone know what it will be?


Zio's

----------


## Soonerman

> Although one does have to respect the Academy people who have secured locations.  They've really made it difficult for someone like Dick's to enter the market it seems.


Not really. In Arlington Texas They have both Academy and Dick's right down the street from each other.

----------


## Easy180

> Zio's


That would be a nice addition

----------


## flintysooner

> Not really. In Arlington Texas They have both Academy and Dick's right down the street from each other.


Oh I agree they can compete.  I'm just guessing Academy negotiated a non-compete covenant for the University North Park location.  On 240 Academy has a pretty good location at Walker and not much else available for them on 240.  But with Hobby Lobby moving they definitely could go in that space at 89th and Western.  

Neither of those locations really serve the Moore market so Moore would be a good location and Moore definitely has a lot of sports enthusiasts.

----------


## Jesseda

it would be nice to have a large sporting good store in moore, we head to academy to get our kids needs, i wish something big would go in, iraelly liked that big sporting good store that was by crossroads mall a decade or so ago

----------


## Soonerman

I also think Dicks needs to open a store in the Quail Springs area because like Moore theres really not a big time sporting goods store in that area.

----------


## flintysooner

> I also think Dicks needs to open a store in the Quail Springs area because like Moore theres really not a big time sporting goods store in that area.


I think the geographical market areas have changed for retail over time but the change has been either ignored or misunderstood by the professionals.  Although I'd be the first to admit that defining a market area is pretty nearly impossible.

----------


## MonkeesFan

> Zio's


I prefer Olive Garden but that would be a very nice addition and I would not have to pay for parking to go to Zio's in Bricktown anymore

----------


## rcjunkie

> I prefer Olive Garden but that would be a very nice addition and I would not have to pay for parking to go to Zio's in Bricktown anymore


I never pay for parking in Bricktown, park near the Bass Pro and walk, it's only a couple of blocks.

----------


## MonkeesFan

> I never pay for parking in Bricktown, park near the Bass Pro and walk, it's only a couple of blocks.


I should have thought of that!

----------


## rcjunkie

> I should have thought of that!


Another option is to find parking on S. Agnew or S. Meridian and ride the trolley (for free), to Bricktown and back to your car.

----------


## MonkeesFan

> Another option is to find parking on S. Agnew or S. Meridian and ride the trolley (for free), to Bricktown and back to your car.


Thanks!

----------


## mgsports

Kansas City area has Dick's/Sports Authority,Bass Pro,Cabela's,Rogers and so on.
Sports Authority,MCSPORTS Outdoor Center,Grander Mountain,Sportsmen's Wearhouse would be good.

----------


## metro

> Kansas City area has Dick's/Sports Authority,Bass Pro,Cabela's,Rogers and so on.
> Sports Authority,MCSPORTS Outdoor Center,Grander Mountain,Sportsmen's Wearhouse would be good.


Is isn't KC and KC also has 2+ million MORE people than OKC.

----------


## MDot

> Is isn't KC and KC also has 2+ million MORE people than OKC.


Kansas City has almost 2.1 million MSA, about 800,000 more than Oklahoma City.

----------


## metro

I believe it's larger, but either way, my point still stands.

----------


## MDot

> I believe it's larger, but either way, my point still stands.


Unless the 2011 census estimates are that far off, it isn't much larger. But I wasn't trying to invalidate your point, because KC is a bit larger than OKC, just not as much as 2 million more.

----------

